# Windows 11



## mosaix (Jan 31, 2022)

My daughter, using Windows 10, is getting prompts to upgrade to Windows 11. 

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Wayne Mack (Jan 31, 2022)

See Windows 11 launches


----------



## biodroid (Feb 1, 2022)

Not sure, there are a lot of things they need to iron out and I'm worried my games won't work or I will get FPS drops


----------



## Artoriarius (Feb 1, 2022)

As I understand it, it’s not all that different from Windows 10—a bit different in some areas, a bit worse in others—and the advice I’ve seen is generally “Don’t bother updating, but it’s okay if you’re buying a new computer.”


----------



## The Judge (Feb 1, 2022)

I've been using a new laptop since the beginning of January, and it had Windows 11 installed so I didn't have a choice. There were some tears of frustration and a lot of curse words at the beginning, but some of that was just down to having a new machine and all the effort of getting everything transferred across and sorted.

There are some annoying changes but after 4 weeks I've just about got used to them.  The changes are either aesthetic eg I don't like the new design for Word documents and the larger-feeling menu bars, and the bottom task bar has things centred not right aligned as I want:






or  the changes are relatively minor where I've figured out work-arounds eg it takes two clicks to do some things where before it was only one, such as creating a shortcut.  It's possible there are ways to change all these so they're more what I want, but I can't be bothered to go looking. (And probably wouldn't understand what to do if I did!)

The only things that are really p**ing me off are (a) the way it takes over when I try to move and/or resize Word documents -- if I take the document too close to the top or bottom edge, it decides that I really want full screen, which isn't the case, so I end up spending 10 times as long as necessary to get exactly what I want and (b) it keeps flashing up notices, trying to push me to do things with OneDrive which I just don't want.  Oh, and for some reason the Chrons skin I had before won't appear now, but whether that's Windows or the new laptop at fault, I've no idea.

So thus far I've not come across anything major which is making me want to throw the laptop out.  On the other hand, I've not seen anything that seems to be improved.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Feb 1, 2022)

The Judge said:


> The only things that are really p**ing me off are (a) the way it takes over when I try to move and/or resize Word documents -- if I take the document too close to the top or bottom edge, it decides that I really want full screen


Windows 10 (and previous) also did this. Here is a fix that works on Windows 10 (I haven't made the switch to Windows 11).
Directions in 3rd reply
Same thing with Screen Shots


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 2, 2022)

I’m somewhat alarmed by the opinion that Windows 11 is much like Windows 10. Why? Because after owning a Windows 10 machine, I’ve come to the conclusion that it is the worst operating system ever produced by Microsoft. Yes, worse than Vista and worse than the first version of Windows 8. There are numerous irritations and many are caused by updates moving things around. What was once easy to find via the control panel has been moved elsewhere. Older versions of Windows had visible scroll bars. Often now, I open a window and think I’m seeing all the available information but it’s not until I remember to mouse over the edge that the scrollbar becomes visible.

There’s an auto-reboot function which is on by default. At the slightest error, it reboots the machine. It took ages to find how to stop this. Then there are the common random freezes requiring a reboot (auto reboot is utterly useless for this, you have to do it manually). I say common because a quick search on the internet reveals that there are numerous complaints about this one. There are also numerous complaints about the IRQ is not less than or equal problem (which also prompts a reboot). I’ve never had as many problems with any other operating system and it begs the question: why release Windows 11 before fixing the problems with Windows 10? 

Then again, perhaps Microsoft have already given upon Windows 10 but just don’t want to admit publicly what a piece of  it really is.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 2, 2022)

I think Microsoft reached a peak with XP and have been going downhill ever since...


----------



## Elckerlyc (Feb 2, 2022)

I agree. Ever since XP Microsoft has forgotten what an OS at the core is for, namely running your PC in a trustworthy manner which benefits the user, and have lost themselves in unneccessary embellishments and putting their own interest to the fore.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> why release Windows 11 before fixing the problems with Windows 10?


My understanding that Microsoft chose to name the update Windows 11 because it relies on a security feature only available on newer Intel chips (Microsoft had previously said that Windows 10 would be the last named release). I am sure that there is a large overlap in code bases and that most upcoming changes will apply to both Windows 10 and Windows 11. 

Note: I have never seen the scrollbar issue, as my windows seem to open with them when required. I have never done a setting change to enable this operation.


----------



## AltThinking (Feb 8, 2022)

*LONG LIVE XP !*  my 18 year old computer with XP is still the one I use every day.  The new one with W.10 has been relegated to the sell pile of rubbish technology along with my 24-pin dot matrix printer & 8" floppy-drive.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Feb 8, 2022)

My one drive is running out of space. If I don't fix the situation, one drive said it will stop synching all my devices. What couldn't be done gets done automatically - Die Hard.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Feb 8, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> I’m somewhat alarmed by the opinion that Windows 11 is much like Windows 10. Why? Because after owning a Windows 10 machine, I’ve come to the conclusion that it is the worst operating system ever produced by Microsoft. Yes, worse than Vista and worse than the first version of Windows 8. There are numerous irritations and many are caused by updates moving things around. What was once easy to find via the control panel has been moved elsewhere. Older versions of Windows had visible scroll bars. Often now, I open a window and think I’m seeing all the available information but it’s not until I remember to mouse over the edge that the scrollbar becomes visible.
> 
> There’s an auto-reboot function which is on by default. At the slightest error, it reboots the machine. It took ages to find how to stop this. Then there are the common random freezes requiring a reboot (auto reboot is utterly useless for this, you have to do it manually). I say common because a quick search on the internet reveals that there are numerous complaints about this one. There are also numerous complaints about the IRQ is not less than or equal problem (which also prompts a reboot). I’ve never had as many problems with any other operating system and it begs the question: why release Windows 11 before fixing the problems with Windows 10?
> 
> Then again, perhaps Microsoft have already given upon Windows 10 but just don’t want to admit publicly what a piece of  it really is.


I had no idea things were this dire in Windows land.  Can't see myself return there from the Apple orchard anytime soon as a consequence.


----------



## Lumens (Feb 8, 2022)

I've not had any huge problems with either W10 or 11, and I also use them for music creation and video editing, including rendering 3D animations. Not happy about having to give my phone number to Microsoft to be able to log in to my new W11 laptop though. I'm sure there's a way around this but I realise that I prefer to sell my soul to the various competing devils and move on. Life's too short.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 8, 2022)

Lumens said:


> Not happy about having to give my phone number to Microsoft to be able to log in to my new W11 laptop though.


Is this a Windows 11 thing or is it specific to certain (makes of) W11 machines?


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 8, 2022)

Was it part of the multifactor verification? At work we have to use Office and Teams and it regularly sends me texts with a code so I can login.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2022)

Ursa major said:


> Is this a Windows 11 thing or is it specific to certain (makes of) W11 machines?


I had to give a phone number to activate Windows 10. I think you can probably avoid doing this but I found the setup process so convoluted (I believe this to be deliberate in order to manoeuvre the user into this position). The phone is used if you need log in to Microsoft services and can’t remember your password (the phone gets a text code for log in). I was in too deep before I realised what was happening. And here’s the ironic thing, I no longer use any of Microsoft’s services (including Office because I refuse point blank to rent a product).


----------



## Pyan (Feb 8, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> I had to give a phone number to activate Windows 10. I think you can probably avoid doing this but I found the setup process so convoluted (I believe this to be deliberate in order to manoeuvre the user into this position). The phone is used if you need log in to Microsoft services and can’t remember your password (the phone gets a text code for log in). I was in too deep before I realised what was happening. And here’s the ironic thing, I no longer use any of Microsoft’s services (including Office because I refuse point blank to rent a product).


Have you tried Apache OpenOffice? A bit clunky at times, but a) it's free, and b) it does just about all the things Office will do.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Feb 8, 2022)

I miss XP (or even Windows 7) .

My laptop asked me a few days ago if I wanted to update to Windows 11: answer, not if I can help it. It did do one good thing though, it prompted me to remember that I needed to update my backups  . Saw some people lost files and programs when they updated to Windows 11. Might get forced to update at some point, but I'm going to put it off as long as I can.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Feb 8, 2022)

I use Windows 7 and don't have any problems with it though, yes, I did prefer XP. My only problem is running old programmes on 7. DBA Online is one example - it doesn't run on anything later than XP and I really want to get it functional again, but so far no luck.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 8, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> The phone is used if you need log in to Microsoft services and can’t remember your password (the phone gets a text code for log in).


I've had a Hotmail email account since before I had a Windows machine (or even Internet** access... ). At some point, I was given a Microsoft account recovery code, one that would be sent to a different email address*** when necessary. I don't recall the original code being very long, but the current one (provided in 2014) contains 29 characters. 

Even with my hit-and-miss typing, I'd far rather use this than give a phone number that might have to be changed (and that, anyway, I don't want M$ to have). As it happens, I did once have to use the code, though only Microsoft knows why this was necessary (though perhaps it was associated with an Outlook upgrade). My email stopped working and, as I rarely even visit my BT email, I hadn't noticed that Microsoft had sent me an email telling me to use the code to get Hotmail up and running again.)


** - At the time, I was using an Acorn Risc PC and did not have Internet access at home. However, as I was leaving the company I worked for -- the site was being closed down and I couldn't accept a transfer to a distant site (for personal reasons) someone showed me, on a PC at work, how to get a Hotmail account. I've had it ever since.

*** - As it happens, I've never used that email address, or the one I had before, very often, as they both were associated with the ISPs I've used. I want an email address that will persist****, whatever Internet provider I might have. (Of course, there's no guarantee that my Hotmail/Outlook account will persist, but it has done since 2001, so that's a couple of decades.)

**** - I had an AOL account, but they sold their email service to someone else, a company that required one to keep using it or risk losing it. When I didn't, the account was frozen and I didn't get my AOL bills. For some reason, this upset AOL, even though they could still be paid... the email alert played no part, as far as I could tell, in the billing process, which just took money off my (debit? credit?) card.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Feb 8, 2022)

Pyan said:


> Have you tried Apache OpenOffice? A bit clunky at times, but a) it's free, and b) it does just about all the things Office will do.


Consider Libre Office instead. It is an offshoot of OpenOffice, but seems to be updated more regularly. Biggest advantage is that is will convert to .docx and other Microsoft .___x formats. OpenOffice only converts to the older Office 97 formats. The Libre Office menu bars are also more similar to what is in Microsoft Office.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Feb 8, 2022)

Justin Swanton said:


> I use Windows 7 and don't have any problems with it though, yes, I did prefer XP. My only problem is running old programmes on 7. DBA Online is one example - it doesn't run on anything later than XP and I really want to get it functional again, but so far no luck.


What about security updates for Windows 7?


----------



## Elckerlyc (Feb 8, 2022)

Justin Swanton said:


> I use Windows 7 and don't have any problems with it though, yes, I did prefer XP. My only problem is running old programmes on 7. DBA Online is one example - it doesn't run on anything later than XP and I really want to get it functional again, but so far no luck.


Have you tried changing its properties for running?
If you right-click on the program (or right-click on the programs shortcut icon on your desktop) and select Properties - then go to tab Compatibility, you can choose to run it in compatibility-mode Windows XP. Additionally choosing to run it as administrator might also help.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 9, 2022)

Pyan said:


> Have you tried Apache OpenOffice? A bit clunky at times, but a) it's free, and b) it does just about all the things Office will do.


I use Libre Office when I need to do anything. It’s not too bad and a helluva lot cheaper than MS Office.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Feb 9, 2022)

Av Demeisen said:


> What about security updates for Windows 7?


I don't bother with those.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Feb 9, 2022)

Elckerlyc said:


> Have you tried changing its properties for running?
> If you right-click on the program (or right-click on the programs shortcut icon on your desktop) and select Properties - then go to tab Compatibility, you can choose to run it in compatibility-mode Windows XP. Additionally choosing to run it as administrator might also help.


I did try Compatibility mode but no luck.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 9, 2022)

Elckerlyc said:


> Have you tried changing its properties for running?
> If you right-click on the program (or right-click on the programs shortcut icon on your desktop) and select Properties - then go to tab Compatibility, you can choose to run it in compatibility-mode Windows XP. Additionally choosing to run it as administrator might also help.


What Justin just said - compatibility-mode doesn't always work. I tried to run my _Age of Empires_ game (XP) in Windows 10 using XP compatibility-mode, and it just lay there and sneered at me...


----------



## Elckerlyc (Feb 9, 2022)

Pyan said:


> What Justin just said - compatibility-mode doesn't always work. I tried to run my _Age of Empires_ game (XP) in Windows 10 using XP compatibility-mode, and it just lay there and sneered at me...


A shame. But you can't blame Windows (10 or 11) for _Age of Empires_ sneering at you. 
(Having said that, I sneer at Windows.)

Another idea. Have you tried installing XP in a Virtual sandbox within your current OS? I myself work with Linux, but have Windows 7 running in a virtual system when I need it. This virtualization is completely separated from your main system (the host) but draws on its resources.
I think Oracle VirtualBox is free to use.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 9, 2022)

Pyan said:


> What Justin just said - compatibility-mode doesn't always work. I tried to run my _Age of Empires_ game (XP) in Windows 10 using XP compatibility-mode, and it just lay there and sneered at me...


It was actually easier to make things compatible  with DOS where you could create a batch file and specify the parameters (XMS or EMS RAM etc). I used to spend days getting a game to run, only to find that it was a pile of crap once it was up and running….but the real enjoyment was the challenge of getting it to run.

I still enjoy faffing around with DOS Box.

 Those were the good old days when people  thought social distancing was something that was done to nerds by cooler folk


----------



## Lumens (Feb 9, 2022)

Ursa major said:


> Is this a Windows 11 thing or is it specific to certain (makes of) W11 machines?


I thought giving your phone number was a windows 11 thing but as others have said, 10 as well apparently. Maybe that's something new. I didn't register with anything but my spam catching email when I got win10. It's a one-off procedure that I had forgotten about until I had to do it again with 11. 

As for certain makes, I have no idea. I bought a Dell if that's any help.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Feb 9, 2022)

And all that is just to get access to your *OWN* PC, placed before you on your kitchen-table or located in your study?
Has the world Microsoft gone mad? Why use a Microsoft account anyway?


----------



## Lumens (Feb 10, 2022)

Elckerlyc said:


> And all that is just to get access to your *OWN* PC, placed before you on your kitchen-table or located in your study?
> Has the world Microsoft gone mad? Why use a Microsoft account anyway?


Without having done any research, my wild guess would be that there are agreements between corporations that allow them to sell products cheaper if you sell some of your info back to them in the process. Or something. It's late.

There's always Linux, which brings its own problems...


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 10, 2022)

Elckerlyc said:


> Why use a Microsoft account anyway?


Unless I’m missing some trick, it seems you have no choice with Windows 10 and 11. Setting up an account appears to be part of the activation process.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Feb 10, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> Unless I’m missing some trick, it seems you have no choice with Windows 10 and 11. Setting up an account appears to be part of the activation process.


Well, this may have changed since, but 2 years ago, when I bought a new PC with Windows 10 installed, I still had the choice to use an account or not. I opted for Not, but it comes with a price, like certain cloud options that are not available. Some people may find that unthinkable.
Microsoft did warn me the other day that my machine was not suitable for an upgrade to Windows 11; I had no account. Good.
And thus has Microsoft hijacked every W11 PC of which you think is yours.
Anyway, I use this Windows PC solely for playing games. For all my other daily and personal computing and surfing I use Linux, with Windows 7 in a VirtualBox for a few programs that has no Linux version (like Kindle for PC).


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Feb 20, 2022)

I finally got a reminder about about one drive running out of space and will no longer synch everything. The cost is $1.99 per month for 100 gig. Small price to not pay for ending the one drive synching. Waiting to see what happens to the synched data once it stops.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2022)

My wife got a new PC that came with Windows 11 and she's happy with it. The desktop especially looks nice and slick - especially that they're breaking from the design Windows has had since Windows 95! So I upgraded to Windows 11 last weekend. However, I'm going to revert back to 10 this week.

Windows 11 isn't a terrible operating system, but it seems like just a very minor update from Windows 10 that simply integrates a little more MS office software while allowing Android games to be played. And not much else.

Aside from a few minor cosmetic changes that seems to be it.

However, it continues Windows 10's attempt to remove scrollbars from visibility, the taskbar menu no longer allows you to have a separate tab per app, Chrome resizes every time my PC goes to sleep, and for some reason Windows Explorer keeps firing up randomly - all of which makes working on my PC less easy. 

So Windows 11 seems more like an addon than a proper upgrade, so I'll revert back and not feel like I'm missing much.

In the meantime, Microsoft might want to try testing new versions of Windows with usability in mind.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Aug 12, 2022)

Justin Swanton said:


> I did try Compatibility mode but no luck.





Pyan said:


> What Justin just said - compatibility-mode doesn't always work. I tried to run my _Age of Empires_ game (XP) in Windows 10 using XP compatibility-mode, and it just lay there and sneered at me...



Compatability Mode is really not very good. The best option to run old games on modern platforms is to use Virtual Machines. You can really easily virtualise an XP or Win7 box on a modern laptop/PC.

Just set the VM up and have the games auto launch as "environment" so you would have icons on your Win10 desktop that when launched would launch the VM, fire up the game and skin the window - essentially you won't hardly know you're even on a VM. Its the XP/7 equivalent of DosBox.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 12, 2022)

Brian G Turner said:


> In the meantime, Microsoft might want to try testing new versions of Windows with usability in mind.


To be fair, Microsoft have never differentiated between “beta testers” and “end consumers”. Just look at the Millennium Edition…


----------



## Happy Joe (Aug 12, 2022)

...I was recently given a new to me (old) multi core W10 machine; I cleaned it and fired it up just to see if any thing had changed/improved with w10

...What a piece of ca-ca...  

W 10 is just as bad (or worse) than I remember...tracks basically everything, still somewhat buggy, a bit difficult to get it to run the way you want and the next w10 update causes it to it reset itself... 

The plan is to salvage the 1tb hard drive and scrap (recycle) the rest... (the motherboard is cheap without video card or expansion slots of any kind (no real upgrade path; so ther is no sense droping W7 onto it)... I'll probably check the processor to see if it worthy, but might not, and junk the rest.

I'm still running W7 but windows does not like the current Rysen 6 (or is it 8?) core processor because it is "Unsupported".   Still, it runs fine with an occasional "nag screen" notification from Windows...(was problematic to get it to run and I'm not sure that I would/could go through the hassle again)...

Not sure if I even still have any XP operating system installation disks (although I'm pretty sure that an ISO image can be downloaded on line, if needed/wanted).

My next OS will definitely be a Linux variant..  Although I will always keep a couple of W7 machines for the Windows Media Center and its remote control features (for music, and archived movies). (Amazon still carried media center compatible, remotes and sensors, as of last spring).

Enjoy!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2022)

Brian G Turner said:


> I'll revert back


Was fairly quick and painless going back to Windows 10. 

Though you only have 10 days from a Win 11 upgrade to do it...


----------



## Astro Pen (Aug 12, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> Unless I’m missing some trick, it seems you have no choice with Windows 10 and 11. Setting up an account appears to be part of the activation process.


Yes there is a trick. I just used it. You have to disconnect from the internet at a critical point, take one back step and procede without a microsoft account.


----------



## Dave (Aug 12, 2022)

Brian G Turner said:


> Windows 11 isn't a terrible operating system, but it seems like just a very minor update from Windows 10 that simply integrates a little more MS office software while allowing Android games to be played. And not much else.
> 
> Aside from a few minor cosmetic changes that seems to be it.


It has to be more than that surely, because my laptop is about 5 years old but cannot be updated to Windows 11. Windows checked and said so.

However, that could be a problem with the gaming aspect of Windows 11. The processor is too slow for the latest gaming, and it is always chronically short of RAM when running that kind of thing, but then I didn't buy it to play games on. 

At least I don't get the constant nagging to update like I did from Windows 7 to Windows 10.


----------



## Lumens (Aug 21, 2022)

I was hit by this issue yesterday on my Win11 laptop:









						Microsoft Secure Boot fix sends PCs into BitLocker Recovery
					

Have your BitLocker key handy when updating, but maybe not on a Post-it stuck to the screen, OK?




					www.theregister.com
				




I had jump through hoops by accessing my MS account to get an insanely long recovery key. I'm considering nuking the windows installation to go with Linux instead...


----------



## Droflet (Aug 21, 2022)

I miss my windows 7. It never gave me grief unlike windows 10. If you bring out something new shouldn't it be better?


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Aug 21, 2022)

I have a big old windows 7 machine not hooked up to the internet. My artwork, writing, printing, is done on that machine. Internet access is through the really cheap windows 10 laptop which doesn't recognize any of my old printers. The easy solution, buy a new printer. At this point I would just get a cheap chromebook if I get sandbagged with win 10 antics. The laptop is so cheap it has no optical drive and not enough power to run an external drive. I don't use microcrap one drive and mistakenly activated one drive at some point. I haven't been able to turn off the one drive which automatically backs up everything. When it gets full, it wants you to buy more space. If you don't get more space, it marks every file it can't back up with a red x. It helps me to find recently added files.


----------



## MaxRelaxman (Aug 22, 2022)

Work made me switch to 11 from 10. I miss being able to customize my start menu with the tiles. Visual Studio and other dev tools in one pinned group, sql stuff in another, etc. Don't get my started on not being able to move the task bar to the left side of the monitor without a registry hack. 

Otherwise, it seems on par performance wise if I ignore some stuff randomly taking a minute to launch.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 1, 2022)

My other PC has been giving me a lot of issues (a 12 year old Vista machine) and I was planning on replacing it next year but, with the cost of living crisis I thought I’d get it now before everything goes to hell in a handcart.

It’s my first experience of Windows 11 and, frankly, I feel like somebody has taken everything Windows 10 can do and just jumbled it up. It’s just like somebody coming into your home and rearranging the furniture. Everything is there, but nothing is where you left it and they’ve even changed the curtains. It just irritates me no end. Other than that, it seems fine I suppose.



Lumens said:


> I had jump through hoops by accessing my MS account to get an insanely long recovery key. I'm considering nuking the windows installation to go with Linux instead...


I took this into account before buying but could not find the key anywhere. I may have to contact the vendor to get this. I have 30 days in which to return the machine if I’m not happy so I just held my breath and applied every update available, hit restart and  said a prayer. It seems to be working fine (so far)…


----------



## .matthew. (Sep 1, 2022)

I actually quite like Windows 10. Once I set it up to ignore all the Microsoft cloud nonsense and removed the tracking and Cortana that is.

Plus, I still subscribe to the notion of alternating goodness.
*95* tolerable
*98 *good
*2000 (ME)* awful
*XP *good
*Vista* heinous war crime
*7 *good
*8 *when hell freezes over
*10 *good once you disable a bunch of rubbish
*11 *???

Therefor... no Windows 11 for me


----------



## Lumens (Sep 1, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> I took this into account before buying but could not find the key anywhere.


It's in your MS account. You access it by searching for your Bitlocker recovery key. 






						Finding your BitLocker recovery key in Windows
					

Learn different ways to locate your BitLocker recovery key in Windows, and learn about how BitLocker might have been activated on your system.




					support.microsoft.com
				




You can write it down and keep it somewhere safe. But chances are they won't make that mistake again. Next time it'll be something else...


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 1, 2022)

Lumens said:


> It's in your MS account. You access it by searching for your Bitlocker recovery key.


It's not. I did exactly that but was informed that there was no key. What it did say was that if the software had been pre-activated by the vendor then it would be in their account and I would have to contact the seller for the key. I already know that there are reports that  others have had no luck because the seller invariably says that it's a microsoft problem and you end up in a loop of nobody taking responsibility. luckily, I seemed to get past the update that caused the problem so I'm just going to monitor the situation for the next thirty days and see how it goes.


----------



## Lumens (Sep 1, 2022)

Maybe your hard drive isn't encrypted? If that's the case you don't need a key. Just a stab in the dark...


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 1, 2022)

Lumens said:


> Maybe your hard drive isn't encrypted? If that's the case you don't need a key. Just a stab in the dark...


I thought it was part of the Windows setup but if it’s related to the hard drive then you might be right. Fingers crossed that you are


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 1, 2022)

Update. I‘ve found out what’s going on. The reason the key is not available is because it doesn’t exist. A bit of detective work and I found out that bitlocker is not available to Windows 11 Home Edition users. This also applies to the home edition of Windows 10.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 1, 2022)

Pyan said:


> I think Microsoft reached a peak with XP and have been going downhill ever since...


Nah, Windows 7!

I use Linux myself.


----------

